# renvoi (justice)



## amateur65

En lisant un journal, j'ai trouvé cette expression:

Ordonnance de renvoi.

"Les intéressés ont procédé à la planification d'exportation des stupéfiants" lit-on dans *l'ordonnance de renvoi

*Peut-on la traduire comme "sentencia"?


----------



## FranParis

No, explicaciónes aquí: *Reenvío*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenas tardes:
Lo he visto traducido por : auto de remisión/resolución de remisión.


----------



## FranParis

C'est presque ça:

Documents Européens comparés:



> Il ressort de *l’ordonnance de renvoi* que


 


> De* la resolución de remisión* se deduce que


----------



## Tina.Irun

*Auto de remisión 

*Es la traducción que da el dicionario MERLIN:

auto, providencia de devolución, remisión de los autos al tribunal competente.


----------



## amateur65

muchas gracias. 

merci à  tous


----------



## bebux

Hola a todos/@s:

El texto es una sentencia que emana de lA Cour de Cassation ¿alguien me podria echar una mano con la traducción?


....l'arrêt attaqué de la *Cour de renvoi* dit que "l'enfant X..."

Hilo dividido (Regla 10). La segunda pregunta está aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=954492
Martine (Mod...)
 
muchas gracias


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Bebux*:

Significa _tribunal de remisión_.

Bueno, no sé, pero según lo veo aquí:

_cour de renvoi :_ tribunal de remisión.
 
Olivier MERLIN WALCH: *Dictionnaire Juridique *Français/Espagnol Español/Francés*. *Librairie Générale de droit et de jurisprudence, Paris, 5è édition, 2006, 1279 pages. Page 183.


----------



## bebux

Muchas gracias domtom


----------



## Dilsa

Salut!!!

NO estoy segura de como traducir "sur renvoi" en la siguiente frase:

" À la suite de la révision constitutionnelle du 21 juillet 2008, le Conseil constitutionnel pourra également être saisi, sur renvoi du Conseil d’Etat ou de la Cour de cassation".

Mi intento es: Después de la revisión constitucional del 21 de julio de 2008, el Consejo constitucional podrá igualmente ser embargado en nombre del Consejo de Estado o de la Corte de Casación,

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## esteban

¡Hola Dilsa!

Conjeturando un poco y apoyándome en otras discusiones, se me ocurre (dependiendo de lo que estemos hablando):

A raíz de la enmienda constitucional, el caso podrá ser llevado ante el Consejo Constitucional a solicitud del Consejo de Estado o de la Corte de Casación.

Otra variante:

Como consecuencia de la enmienda constitucional, el asunto podrá ser atendido por el Consejo Constitucional a solicitud del Consejo de Estado o de la Corte de Casación.

O quizás mejor (no creo que se pierda ningún elemento):

A raíz de la enmienda constitucional, el Consejo de Estado o la Corte de Casación podrán remitir el caso al Consejo Constitucional.

Ojo, _saisir_ en este caso no es _embargar_, ¡porque se estaría diciendo que el Consejo de Estado o la Corte de Casación estarían _incautando_ por ejemplo las sillas y los escritorios de los jueces del Consejo de Estado! ¡Imagínate el bochinche jurídico! Segunda observación: tienes que asegurarte que los nombres de las juridicciones mencionadas correspondan en francés y en español (que sus competencias sean más o menos equivalentes). Y para complicar un poco más las cosas, puede que dichos nombres, aunque sean idénticos, difieran bastante de un país a otro e incluso, dentro de un mismo país, de una región a otra.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## camargo

Hola
fijate en la quinta acepción:
http://francois.gannaz.free.fr/Littre/xmlittre.php?rand=&requete=renvoi
Quizás...
Ahora, no sé cómo sigue el texto, pero tengo dudas sobre el sentido de "saisi".
Hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Este post sobre "saisi" te puede ayudar:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=289277


----------



## camargo

Muchas gracias Tina, lo tendré presente, aunque es este caso me refería a que tenías dudas acerca de cómo lo traducía Dilsa. De hecho a esteban le pasó lo mismo. Saludos


----------



## Dilsa

Gracias a todos, la verdad es que no pensaba que la traducción fuera ene ste caso "embargar" pero como no sabía bien que quería decir la frase preferí pedir alguna opinión más. Y también pensaba que querría decir algo así como "remitir el asunto al Consejo Constitucional"


----------



## castanea

Hola, estoy traduciendo una sentencia de la Cour de cassation. 

Mi duda es como traducir "rendu sur renvoi après cassation" en la siguiente frase:

"Attendu que l'arrêt attaqué, rendu sur renvoi de cassation, a accordé l'exequatur à ces deus dernières décisions."

He pensado que puede ser algo así:

"Considerando que la sentencia recurrida,   _devuelta en casación con reenvío a nueva audiencia_ , acuerda el exequatur de estas dos últimas decisiones."

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Rendre un arrêt (sur) = dictar sentencia, pronunciar un fallo

Renvoi de Cassation: Mira este glosario

Bisous,glosario

Gévy


----------



## castanea

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## rocklistener

Saludos a todos 
En un texto encuentro el término "renvoi" que creo saber que significa según el Petit Robert: "Procédure qui consiste à soumettre un projet à l'examen d'une commission, d'un bureau, etc." Pero no encuentro el equivalente en español. El contexto: "Cet arrêté répond aux 40 renvois réglementaires du Code du médicament et de la pharmacie". 

Agradezco su ayuda


----------

